# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Ахуенна?

## Navilouca

*Hi!* 
I found this word in the lyrics of a song. I looked it up in tons of dictionaries, but somehow this word doesn't appear!  ::  
Can someone please tell me what *ахуенна* means and if it is an expression and/or in which situations can I use it? *THANKS IN ADVANCE!*  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Hi!* ... and/or in which situations can I use it? *THANKS IN ADVANCE!*

 It's a deliberately misspelled foul word wich means (roughly) "very cool", "great", etc. Check this article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_mat
You better do not use it, unless you are absolutely sure that people around you use and/or approve this kind of language.  ::

----------


## Navilouca

> It's a deliberately misspelled foul word wich means (roughly) "very cool", "great", etc. Check this article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_mat
> You better do not use it, unless you are absolutely sure that people around you use and/or approve this kind of language.

 Wow! Thanks a lot  ::  . I knew it wasn't a good idea learning Russian by listening to *Ленинград*, ha ha, but I didn't know it was *THAT BAD*  ::  . I guess I'll have to listen to another kind of Russian music. Any ideas?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Wow! Thanks a lot  . I knew it wasn't a good idea learning Russian by listening to *Ленинград*, ha ha, but I didn't know it was *THAT BAD*  . I guess I'll have to listen to another kind of Russian music. Any ideas?

 Well, it's not worse than learning English listening to gangsta rap.  ::  The best way to learn is to listen to music you really like, otherwise you'll torture yourself needlessly. And if you like Leningrad that's ok, just be aware of the potential danger.  :: 
For safer language it might be a good idea to listen to famous Russian rock bands (search on youtube for "Russian rock") or any pop singer to your liking. 
I'd recommend a rock legend *Victor Tsoy* and his band "*Kino*".  If you played GTA you've heard his "Gruppa krovi" (Blood type). I think it's a great choice for a beginner. One of the bonuses is that Tsoy enunciates the words very clearly.
One of his songs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce3PBE9lUIk

----------


## bitpicker

If you stumble upon a word which you cannot translate and you suspect it might be some kind of slang, you might be able to find it on slovonovo.ru. The words are also tagged according to the level of slang or group which uses it (child speak, informal speech etc.), but it is in Russian only. 
Robin

----------


## MasterAdmin

> If you stumble upon a word which you cannot translate and you suspect it might be some kind of slang, you might be able to find it on slovonovo.ru. The words are also tagged according to the level of slang or group which uses it (child speak, informal speech etc.), but it is in Russian only. 
> Robin

 Can't find the word in the subject  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Can't find the word in the subject

 It's there in its gramatically correct spelling (ох@@нно).  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

> It's there in its gramatically correct spelling (ох@@нно).

 Well, the whole point of the word is that it's spelled just like it sounds. Grammatically incorrect... 
Maybe you should add one there   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Can't find the word in the subject

 It's there as ахуенно.

----------


## Navilouca

*Hi everyone!*
Well, first of all, thanks a lot for the link *Robin*. It looks like some sort of Russian _Urban Dictionary_, which is really cool. It's definitely going to be really useful for me  :: !!! 
And *gRomoZeka*, I heard Kino and I really liked it. Thanks a lot for the recommendation!  ::   I hope to be able to download a couple tunes 'cause getting songs in Russian is not that easy, at least for me  ::  . For example, I had a hard time getting some songs of this rock band 'Bravo'. Right now I only have the *Стиляги из Москвы* album. The lyrics...well...I don't know how to describe them, but I think they're just "cute". I also have a couple songs of Dima Bilan, but I don't know....I don't like pop that much.  
Anyways, I guess I'll have to keep away my Leningrad's songs for a while, 'cause even though I still don't get the full, "intrinsic" meaning of ахуенна and another ehmmm...let's say kh** related words, the mere thought of possible combinations in russian cursing makes me blush, ha ha. 
Maybe mat will never be a girl thing after all...  ::

----------


## BappaBa

В тему: *Типовой преуспевающий блог гражданина РФ* 
Пост 1. Стоял в пробке три часа и в голове обнаружил мысль: как все загадили, поганая страна!
Хор комменаторов: Метко подмечено! Мы бы лучше не сказали! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 2. Перечитал свой вчерашний пост десять раз. Размышлял. Не просто поганая, а (не побоюсь этого слова) очень поганая страна.
Хор комменаторов: Жжошь напалмом! Не то слово! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 3. Поговорил со знающими людьми, которые знают то, чего не знаем мы. Они говорят, что на самом деле все еще хуже!
Хор комменаторов: Ну и дела! Спасибо, что предупредил! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 4. Фотки, котята.
Хор комменаторов: Котята! Оху@нные! Оху@нные! Котята! 
Пост 5. Сегодня страна стала еще дерьмовей. 
Хор комменаторов: Да! Вчера мы еще терпели, но не сегодня! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 6. Пора валить из этой сраной страны!
Хор комменаторов: Валить! Точно! Валить, и как можно чаще! Каждый день валить! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 7. А вокруг замалчивают, что страна у нас г@вно! Никто кроме нас и не знает.
Хор комменаторов: Конечно, все кроме нас тупые! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
Пост 8. Фотки, котята.
Хор комменаторов: Котята! Оху@нные! Оху@нные! Котята! Не страна, а обосраться просто! 
=)

----------


## Vadim Mo

Без фоток котят не считается!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Пост 6. Пора валить из этой сраной страны!

 В страну Котятию?   ::

----------


## oldboy

> *Hi!* 
> I found this word in the lyrics of a song. I looked it up in tons of dictionaries, but somehow this word doesn't appear!  
> Can someone please tell me what *ахуенна* means and if it is an expression and/or in which situations can I use it? *THANKS IN ADVANCE!*

 *ахуенна* = very cool! / great! /amazing! etc. This is an attribute (adjective) to something very good.
But this is foul / dirty / filthy language! It's used in informal speech, for example, among friends of your.
Example:
Не парься (=не беспокойся), всё будет *ахуенно* (=очень хорошо/very well)!
Фильм, который я вчера посмотрел - *ахуенный* (=классный/very cool)! 
To put it briefly, that's the same _very cool_ but it's used in informal speech.

----------


## Dogboy182

Ну вы пиzдeц ахуеть.  
Я слово "сука" сказал и меня забанили. И вот уже горячая тема безо всяких комплексов!   ::

----------


## Cute Shark

> To put it briefly, that's the same _very cool_ but it's used in informal speech.

 Not just in informal speech, but in informal speech of ill-bread people.

----------


## Ramil

> Ну вы пиzдeц ахуеть.  
> Я слово "сука" сказал и меня забанили. И вот уже горячая тема безо всяких комплексов!

 Ну, во-первых, раз ты здесь и можешь писать, то тебя никто не банил. Во-вторых, здесь человек спрашивает, что значит это слово. Ты же, в отличие от него, прекрасно осведомлён о значении слова сука и употребил его осознанно.
В этом вся разница.

----------


## Mr Happy Go Lucky

> Ну вы пиzдeц ахуеть.  
> Я слово "сука" сказал и меня забанили. И вот уже горячая тема безо всяких комплексов!

 That was a well-deserved and fully merited rat a tat tat on your noggin, 
You must realize that that is a filthy word, and you were completely out of line when you used that word.
In all fairness you should ask for forgiveness of the person whose reputation you unfairly besmirched by that shameful word.
I only hope next time you will think twice before you use that word, because it's highly offensive and flat out inappropriate in polite company. Being deferential to other people is the key to successful communication, and you should be cognizant of that.
In closing, Russian is made up of thousands upon thousands of words, and confining your vocabulary to the rancid filthy words is like visiting Russia and seeing only jails and prisons and refusing to cast so mush as a quick glance at its castles and palaces. Try to learn and use other, less insulting terms in the Russian language next time you talk to a person, and let me know how the conversation went. I'm sure using polite words in conversation will go over big with any person worthy of talking to.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Ну вы пиzдeц ахуеть.  
> Я слово "сука" сказал и меня забанили. И вот уже горячая тема безо всяких комплексов!     That was a well-deserved and fully merited rat a tat tat on your noggin, 
> You must realize that that is a filthy word, and you were completely out of line when you used that word.
> In all fairness you should ask for forgiveness of the person whose reputation you unfairly besmirched by that shameful word.
> I only hope next time you will think twice before you use that word, because it's highly offensive and flat out inappropriate in polite company. Being deferential to other people is the key to successful communication, and you should be cognizant of that.
> In closing, Russian is made up of thousands upon thousands of words, and confining your vocabulary to the rancid filthy words is like visiting Russia and seeing only jails and prisons and refusing to cast so mush as a quick glance at its castles and palaces. Try to learn and use other, less insulting terms in the Russian language next time you talk to a person, and let me know how the conversation went. I'm sure using polite words in conversation will go over big with any person worthy of talking to.

 lol, ok dad! I'll try to spend the next eight years learning Russian to your standards. I guess I'm too much of a долбоёб to пiздeть ахуенно на этом долбаном русском.  Прости бля!

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Ну вы пиzдeц ахуеть.  
> Я слово "сука" сказал и меня забанили. И вот уже горячая тема безо всяких комплексов!     Ну, во-первых, раз ты здесь и можешь писать, то тебя никто не банил. Во-вторых, здесь человек спрашивает, что значит это слово. Ты же, в отличие от него, прекрасно осведомлён о значении слова сука и употребил его осознанно.
> В этом вся разница.

 Well I guess it was like five year ago so I'm not really mad about it. I was just taking a second to give a slight PRAISE to this forum and how far it has come. But since your head is so far up your ass to even see the trees through the forest I'm going to completely ignore you.

----------


## Lampada

> Well I guess it was like five year ago so I'm not really mad about it. I was just taking a second to give a slight PRAISE to this forum and how far it has come. But since your head is so far up your ass to even see the trees through the forest I'm going to completely ignore you.

 Вот неймётся тебе.   ::  
Как не приветствовалось обижать, так и не приветствуется.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Well I guess it was like five year ago so I'm not really mad about it. I was just taking a second to give a slight PRAISE to this forum and how far it has come. But since your head is so far up your ass to even see the trees through the forest I'm going to completely ignore you.   Вот неймётся тебе.   
> Как не приветствовалось обижать, так и не приветствуется.

 It doesn't even matter what I say, I always get a negative response. I could save 1,000 puppies from a blazing inferno and someone would complain that I was too lazy to save one more. Nothing is bothering me I just don't give a f...udge  ::

----------

